# General liability HELP



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

I got my packet from the town and they want the following.

$1,000,000 Genral Liability
$500,000 personal injury each occ
$1,000,000 Bodliy injury
$1,000,000 Property


comprehensive auto
$500.000/$1,000,000 personal injury
$200,000 per acc property damage


Can any one give me the name of some companys on what there paying I need to get this done asap


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Going to be tough with the weekend. You need to find a broker to help you. Prices vary,could run you anywhere from 3,000 and up.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

im with Selective. ive got the same GL coverage, but my auto starts at 1million. $2100 for everything.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

06HD BOSS;636029 said:


> im with Selective. ive got the same GL coverage, but my auto starts at 1million. $2100 for everything.


my auto is 500, 100, and cost me $3555 so idk what this is going to cost


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

02powerstroke;636130 said:


> my auto is 500, 100, and cost me $3555 so idk what this is going to cost


Likely more than what you'll make from any one contract.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

yeah. I dont know how some of the people that plow for them do it because I know they dont carry type of insurance.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Give nationwide a call. They take care of my insurance and I am very pleased. And don't even get me started on the guys without insurance I sometimes get nervous plowing even with my backside covered, but as momma always said, sometimes you just don't know what you don't know. And they don't know to be scared. Best of luck


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

I am surprised this isn't already in place. are you just starting out? These limits are not too out of the ordinary for any commercial account no matter what you do for a living. Mowing, concrete, construction, just about any company is going to need these types of coverage. If you already have a business setup then your insurance agent should be able to get you covered. Do you not have insurance on your vehicles now?


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

Im using Main Street America Group very good rates.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

google general liability insurance for mass. and see what companys come up . i use WJ Farmers Insurance out of NY, its a broker i go through and they find me the best deal, i have my commercial auto and General Liab. policy through them .


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

www.farmfamily.com


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

hickslawns;636657 said:


> I am surprised this isn't already in place. are you just starting out? These limits are not too out of the ordinary for any commercial account no matter what you do for a living. Mowing, concrete, construction, just about any company is going to need these types of coverage. If you already have a business setup then your insurance agent should be able to get you covered. Do you not have insurance on your vehicles now?


Yeah I do have insurance now I have a commerical policy for an 2002 F250, a 95 Gooseneck trailer and a new lawn trailer and its $3555 a year and this is my first year for the town I have maintained our property (1.5 mile private rd) and run trucks and plows for other people.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

02powerstroke;636942 said:


> Yeah I do have insurance now I have a commerical policy for an 2002 F250, a 95 Gooseneck trailer and a new lawn trailer and its $3555 a year and this is my first year for the town I have maintained our property (1.5 mile private rd) and run trucks and plows for other people.


But do you have a separate General Liability policy stating that it covers plowing snow?

What you're describing sounds like Commercial Vehicle insurance. GL is what the town wants. And probably a Municipal type policy.


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

Can any one give me the name of some companys on what there paying I need to get this done asap[/QUOTE]

Call Erie Insurance....I've been really happy with their service....I've even had a few claims (this year when I got hit by a drunk driver, truck caught on fire....oh yeah, sued for a slip and fall that turned into fraud) against me and my rates didn't go up....I use a broker for it.


----------



## Get Plowed AK (Nov 9, 2008)

06HD BOSS;636029 said:


> im with Selective. ive got the same GL coverage, but my auto starts at 1million. $2100 for everything.


I use progressive. Same coverage you need and im 2060 for the year on the first truck and 600 for any trucks thereafter with multiple drivers.

Joe


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Eire dosent do work in mass, I'm checking progressive


----------

